# 8 color purge pattern for epson printer



## mrpintor (Apr 30, 2007)

hey amigos. im in the process of unclogging the heads on a epson r1800 printer. does anyone happen to have a print pattern for printing out the 8 colors on this printer? i googled it and could only find images for 4, 6, and 9 color patterns. searching this forum gave me zero results. the pattern i am looking for has a solid bar about an inch wide running the length of the paper (from top to bottom)for each color. thanks.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I have one I'm doing my 4000 lol


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Interesting post


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Isn't it this one?

[media]http://www.marruttusa.com/images/purge-files/8-channel-printer-a.jpg[/media]


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

yep I was just about to post. it


----------



## mrpintor (Apr 30, 2007)

yes i believe thats what im looking for! thanks guys i really appreciate it!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

You can make your own:

Light Black: RGB 198
Light Magenta: RGB 255/128/255
Light Cyan: RGB 128/255/255
Medium black: RGB 128
Black: RGB 0
Cyan: RGB 0/255/255
Magenta: RGB 255/0/255
Yellow: RGB 255/255/0


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mrpintor said:


> hey amigos. im in the process of unclogging the heads on a epson r1800 printer. does anyone happen to have a print pattern for printing out the 8 colors on this printer? i googled it and could only find images for 4, 6, and 9 color patterns. searching this forum gave me zero results. the pattern i am looking for has a solid bar about an inch wide running the length of the paper (from top to bottom)for each color. thanks.



http://www.inksupply.com/zip/purge.zip


----------

